# Wire Wheel Recondition & Restoration 72 spokes, Daytons, Tru Rays, Tru Classic, ect.



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Wire Wheel Recondition & Restoration 72 spokes, Daytons, Tru Rays, Tru Classic, ect.*

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


Wire Wheel Recondition & Restoration 72 spokes, Daytons, Tru Rays, Tru Classic, ect.

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL OR LEAVE YOUR # & WE WILL CALL YOU BACK


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

I took a wheel to fix some loose spokes and reseal dam good work and fast and at a great price thank you


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

prices?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: GBoyz does real good work :thumbsup: n good prices too.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Prices very on what needs to be done


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

U re do spinners to


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

You want to re-chrome your spinner k-off???


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Did my message get deleted or is this a new thread?

What's going on with my Daytons?

:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

If you need $ for shipping just sent me a bill via paypal. I'll pay it right away. 

Thanks.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

will do


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

done


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

gboyz said:


> done


Payment for shipping done. 

Please send me a tracking confirmation.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Wheel will go out 1/28/2013 I will e-mail the tracking #
Thanks
Madeline


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

gboyz said:


> Wheel will go out 1/28/2013 I will e-mail the tracking #
> Thanks
> Madeline


No tracking number yet. 

I immediately sent you the money for shipping on January, 25, 2013. 

When will my Daytons be shipped?


----------



## holguin1966impala (Jul 5, 2007)

Can You send me a PM price on a set of Daytons 13" 72 spokes all chrome. Thank You


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

tracking e-mailed


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

holguin1966impala said:


> Can You send me a PM price on a set of Daytons 13" 72 spokes all chrome. Thank You


we don't carry daytons I believe you can go direct to buy them


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

gboyz said:


> tracking e-mailed


Can you send it again or via PM because I did not received it. 

Thank you.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

mayne hold yall better get mah nikka no **** aztlan exile his rims or some e thuggin gon pop off .yall been warned :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> mayne hold yall better get mah nikka no **** aztlan exile his rims or some e thuggin gon pop off .yall been warned :nicoderm:


:facepalm:


----------



## Mr.Yosie (Feb 7, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> mayne hold yall better get mah nikka no **** aztlan exile his rims or some e thuggin gon pop off .yall been warned :nicoderm:


That's palabra carnalito!!! 
Tenemos tu espalda from Guanatos to Califas!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

If I gave you my Dayton hubs and stainless steel spokes from my 16" Dayton's can 13's be made from my parts?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> If I gave you my Dayton hubs and stainless steel spokes from my 16" Dayton's can 13's be made from my parts?


Yes


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

gboyz said:


> Yes


sup wiff aztlan exiles rims hvae dey been sent :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> sup wiff aztlan exiles rims hvae dey been sent :dunno: :nicoderm:


I just got the tracking # today!

:ugh:


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Pm price to refinish and triple plate my tru classic 60 spokes


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I just got the tracking # today!
> 
> :ugh:


aye sure you did, JD done took your monies carnal


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

one dayton barrel pls


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

how much to do one tru classic want to use the og rim its in great shape


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

big al 54 said:


> how much to do one tru classic want to use the og rim its in great shape


PM sent


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

slo said:


> one dayton barrel pls



what size


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye sure you did, JD done took your monies carnal


Did JD get your wheels to you carnal or not?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Did JD get your wheels to you carnal or not?


Got the wheels

I'll post picks of the finished product later.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Got the wheels
> 
> I'll post picks of the finished product later.


:h5:


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


Wire Wheel Recondition & Restoration 72 spokes, Daytons, Tru Rays, Tru Classic, ect.

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL OR LEAVE YOUR # & WE WILL CALL YOU BACK


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

gboyz said:


> what size


14


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Got the wheels
> 
> I'll post picks of the finished product later.


Recently received Restored Center Gold Daytons from G-Boyz:

The wheels took close to a year to get done even though I was told it would only take a few weeks. 

As soon as I opened the box I noticed Gold flaked off on one of the Wheel's nipple:










New Barrel replaced but at arrival I noticed this small damage:



















Second wheel has a "rash/scrape" on the lip:











View from a few feet away:


































































The wheels were shipped in a single box without much protection, so they could have been damaged during shipping. 

But the wheel with the gold on the nipple flaking off actually left G-Boyz shop like that. 

G-Boyz i would like you to redo my wheels especially the one with the gold flaked off the nipple. I don't mind paying for shipping and proper packaging but I want them done right especially after waiting close to a year for them to get done.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

That Sucks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Last time i posted something my thread got erased. Im sure it was by a pice of Shit MOD. 

But if this gets erased I will make my own thread and alsopost this same thread on G-Boyz's threads every time they start a new one. 

Until I get a partial refund or my wheels get done right. 

Or until the Piece of Shit MODs Ban me.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gacho


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Any word of them back ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

kaos283 said:


> Any word of them back ?


No!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

wow.....sucks


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Last time i posted something my thread got erased. Im sure it was by a pice of Shit MOD.
> 
> But if this gets erased I will make my own thread and alsopost this same thread on G-Boyz's threads every time they start a new one.
> 
> ...


i will also do teh same until aztlan exile asks me to stop


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Send the wheel back we will fix it for you, 
Thanks
Madeline


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

gboyz said:


> Send the wheel back we will fix it for you,
> Thanks
> Madeline


just fyi its more than one wheel that needs to be redone



Aztlan_Exile said:


> G-Boyz i would like you to redo my wheels especially the one with the gold flaked off the nipple. I don't mind paying for shipping and proper packaging but I want them done right especially after waiting close to a year for them to get done.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ttt fo teh shitty resto


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

gboyz said:


> Send the wheel back we will fix it for you,
> Thanks
> Madeline


So you will only repair only one wheel?

How much time will you take to fix it and send it back!

Last time you said "weeks" and it took you close to a year. 

SMH


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Last time i posted something my thread got erased. Im sure it was by a pice of Shit MOD.
> 
> But if this gets erased I will make my own thread and alsopost this same thread on G-Boyz's threads every time they start a new one.
> 
> ...



you let a china selling wheel company "restore" usa rims?

:nosad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> you let a china selling wheel company "restore" usa rims?
> 
> :nosad:


Charlie turned me down. 

I dont mind paying whatever people ask but chatlie is too busy now a days.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

we will do it right away 

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Please Call and let me know when you are shipping the wheel

Thanks
Madeline

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

just picked up my 72 spokes from getting refinished, couldnt have asked for better, prices, service, or quality. Gboyz has earned a loyal customer here!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

really?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lakewood213 said:


> just picked up my 72 spokes from getting refinished, couldnt have asked for better, prices, service, or quality. Gboyz has earned a loyal customer here!!!


post rim pic


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

as soon as it gets light out i will get a pic and post it. they are back on the car now with fresh rubber on them. i checked out some of their other work in progress while i was there and i have to say, the quality and workmanship is really impressive. engraving, chrome, gold, the parts they use are top notch (usa made). great prices, really cool people to deal with. looking forward to doing more biz with them


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

this is one of them. keep in mind, these are 20 years old. they brought them back to life pretty well! as soon as i can find a set of dayton 2 bar straights with the embedded logo, i will be having them gold plate them for me


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

I ordered a set of 14x7 72 spoke from gboyz last year and the rims have help up no rust or peeling, good quality so far.. I just never received a set of replacement spinners after the included china set peeled when I installed the wheels. Its been over a year lol the last I heard the delivery truck was being unloaded...lmao they must be on strike!


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

U guys wouldn't have a 72spoke Dayton wheel gold hub and gold nipples would u let me know thanks Gboyz


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

you guys fix bent knock off ears


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I need a Set 14x7 72 spokes straight


----------

